# New ten wheeler project.



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Bought a new truck. A 2005 Freightliner M2106 going to put a 24 foot bed on it. It has a fully automatic trans. I'll post pics as the project unfolds.

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/beekeeping/IMG_0712.jpg

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/beekeeping/IMG_0706.jpg

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/beekeeping/IMG_0715.jpg

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/beekeeping/IMG_0717.jpg


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

You and big trucks, always making me jealous


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

If I uploaded it right this is a pic of one of our Big Trucks. That is a small load only 480 hives I could hive put one more rank on truck and one or two on the trailer but they weren't needed that was the last load in. That is Maine last year just off the barrens blueberries everywhere.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice set up Beetrucker 74.

dbest, what? No sleeper? How are you going to get full use out of it? Otherwise, looks nice.

I only have a 6 wheeler. When I see guys w/ trucks like y'alls I figure somebody else likes to work harder and more than I do. It takes a certain kind of person to handle owning a big truck. I'd have to throw away my computer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually those 10 wheeler set ups with the pup make a lot of sense for larger operations. What dosent make sense is buying an 18 wheeler. Any truck that can't double as a bee truck isn't a real wise investment unless you are prepared to make back hauls. With fuel prices where they are "dead heading" half the time just dosent pencil out.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

This is going to be a work truck. Adding a sleeper would just make it to big, same reason for going with a 24' bed instead of the 27'. We try not to use the ten wheelers for hauling the bees north and south anymore. If a semi breaks down you can always find another truck to pull the trailer. When we do use the ten wheeler we can put the flatbed trailer on the back of the ten wheeler and the ten wheeler on the back of the semi to head back.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Makes sense. I have friends who do it both ways. Whatever it is, it has to fit your style and pocket book. Thanks for sharing the photos and the pov. Can't wait to see it w/ the bed and the dbest logo oin the door.

How many tool boxes and where will they go? I guess you can have too many, but sometimes you don't have enuf. Will the bed be 102 inches outside the rub rail? Are you using 2 inch ratchet straps or the 4 inch ones?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't really use ratchet straps for much, usually use 1/2" ropes, when moving bees around the house here I don't bother tying them down. The bed will be 102 to the rails. Just like on my FL-80. I'm going to put tool boxes anywhere they'll fit.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

We use that that truck for more than you would think. Set up like that I can go places a semi wouldn't even think about. Plus I drop the big trailer and hook up a bobcat trailer I can spread bees with it, in fact i like that truck for most farms because of the differentals and power divider 8 wheel drive anyone not sayin I don't get her stuck now and again. The wheele base is so short you can turn so tight you can jack knife the trailer with out backing up. I have even delivered bees into apples in Va and Pa the only place I will not use it is crannberries to big and heavy for the dikes around the bogs we use 6 wheelers with 20 foot beds for that and most of the time but Big Blue can do it all and witht the bunk You can sleep when and where you need and can log bunk time instead of paying for motels most truck stops have showers.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

dbest said:


> I don't really use ratchet straps for much, usually use 1/2" ropes, when moving bees around the house here I don't bother tying them down.


DOT regs for ropes are a pain we use then with 2" straps. And any cop can write you up for insecure load if you are not in compliance regs on tieing down but if you are keeping local you shouldn't have much trouble.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

We've had the rope discussion: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?258331-What-type-of-truck-rope-do-you-use


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Im sure it'll be nice lookin when done keep us posted


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

updates???


----------

